# Forum General General Discussion  Weather

## gRomoZeka

Wow! Winter is back! It's snowing really hard (you probably can't see this because exposure isn't right).
And to think that we had such a wonderful weather two days ago...     
How it's in your part of the world?

----------


## translationsnmru

Sunny!   ::

----------


## sperk

облачный, дождливый

----------


## Оля

> облачно, дождливо

----------


## translationsnmru

Ya no hace sol. Hoy está nublado  ::

----------


## Winifred

Здесь - сегодня была очень весeнная, тёплая погода -  с  легким ветром. 
Here, today was very spring-like, warm weather, with a gentle wind.

----------


## Оля

> Здесь_ (no comma here!) сегодня была очень весeнная погода - тёплая, с мягким ветром. 
> Here, today was very spring-like - warm, with a gentle wind.

 "Spring-like" would be "_весенне_" in Russian, and the sentence would be "_здесь сегодня было очень весенне_", technically; but your variant with addition of the word "погода" sounds much better to me.
And if you wrote "здесь было очень весенне", you can't write "_тёплая_, с мягким ветером" next. Because теплая _what_? You should write "погода" anyway: "_погода была тёплая_, с мягким ветром", or just "_тепло_, с мягким ветром".

----------


## gRomoZeka

> ...тёплая, с мягким ветром

 "Мягкий ветер" звучит не очень хорошо. Лучше сказать "с легким ветром (ветерком)". Иногда еще говорят "нежный ветерок".

----------


## Оля

By the way, what is "Шагаю еле - еле - вершок за пять минут. Ну как дойти до цели, когда *время жмут*?" in your signature, Winifred?
The correct quote is "когда *ботинки* жмут". If your signature is a sort of rephrasing, it is not clear then. "Время" requires a verb in the singular, "жмёт". But we don't say "время жмёт". We can say "время поджимает", if that's what you mean (time presses). Moreover, "время" does not match the metre. 
P.S. And it should be "еле-еле" (all together), not "еле - еле" with spaces.

----------


## rockzmom

> Wow! Winter is back! It's snowing really hard (you probably can't see this because exposure isn't right).
> And to think that we had such a wonderful weather two days ago... How it's in your part of the world?

 gRomoZeka, 
Sorry for the late response on this one... but on the day in question... I was out at the beach in SUNNY and WARM Malibu, California! (this photo was taken from Pepperdine University looking out towards the Pacific Ocean)  
and of course... had to have the cool car, shades and the top down because it was sooooooo sunny and warm  ::      ::  P.S. what is the name and location of the church in your photo  ::

----------


## mcgovlau

в Бостоне это отлично   ::

----------


## emeraldeyez

В Штате Мэриленд это является дождливым и прохладным и серым   ::   
желание это было бы теплым   ::   
PS. please correct any mistakes, as I am learning.  ::  
спасибо

----------


## E-learner

> В Штате Мэриленд [s:292w36p7]это является дождливым и прохладным и серым[/s:292w36p7] серо, дождливо и прохладно    
> [s:292w36p7]желание это было бы теплым[/s:292w36p7] хочу чтобы было тепло

----------


## Winifred

> By the way, what is "Шагаю еле - еле - вершок за пять минут. Ну как дойти до цели, когда *время жмут*?" in your signature, Winifred?
> The correct quote is "когда *ботинки* жмут". If your signature is a sort of rephrasing, it is not clear then. "Время" requires a verb in the singular, "жмёт". But we don't say "время жмёт". We can say "время поджимает", if that's what you mean (time presses). Moreover, "время" does not match the metre. 
> P.S. And it should be "еле-еле" (all together), not "еле - еле" with spaces.

 Спасибо! 
Yes, I did rephrase the quote.  I'm an old lady, and time is pinching me!! The meter is off, for sure, but I didn't know any other Russian words that would fit.  Unfortunately, "время поджимает," although correct, is even worse rhythmically.  How do you say "poetic license?" "Поэтическая вольность?" 
Да, я перефразировала цитату. мне уже много лет, и это верно, что время меня умёт! Ритм не попадает  в такт, конечно, но я не знаю других слов, которые бы (здесь) подошли.  К сожалению, "время поджимает" ещё не попадает в такт.  Как сказат"poetic license?"  "Поэтическая вольность?" 
Thank you SO much for your explanations, as well as your corrections, they are so helpful! (but, if you are busy, don't worry, I'll ask if I don't understand).

----------


## mcgovlau

was my sentence correct? I'd love for people to correct me when I'm wrong as well   ::

----------


## E-learner

> В Бостоне [s:1yv4d306]это[/s:1yv4d306] отлично

----------


## mcgovlau

спасибо!

----------


## Оля

> Yes, I did rephrase the quote.  I'm an old lady, and time is pinching me!! The meter is off, for sure, but I didn't know any other Russian words that would fit.  Unfortunately, "время поджимает," although correct, is even worse rhythmically.  How do you say "poetic license?" "Поэтичская вольность?"

 _Поэтическая вольность_
Yes, I understand what you mean, but it can't be considered as poetic license here.   ::  It just sounds bad, or does not make rhyme/metre.   

> Да, я перестроила [s:210xvenw]свое заявление[/s:210xvenw] предложение (better: я перефразировала цитату). Я – старая дама (this sounds bad in Russian; you can say: _мне уже много лет_ or _мне уже немало лет_), и это верно, что время меня [s:210xvenw]умёт[/s:210xvenw] (?)! Ритм не попадает в такт, конечно, но я не знаю [s:210xvenw]другие слова[/s:210xvenw] других слов*, которые бы (здесь) подошли.  К сожалению, "время поджимает".......

 * genitive with negations 
P.S. The poet's name is Окуд*ж*ава, not Окуд*з*ава.

----------


## gRomoZeka

> I was out at the beach in SUNNY and WARM Malibu, California!

 Girls, you are SO lucky! We can expect such a weather in May, at best. 
Cool shades!   ::   ::    

> P.S. what is the name and location of the church in your photo

 It's a Cathedral of Saint Sergyi in Kharkov, Ukraine (also called a Cathedral of 2000th universary of Christ's birth). It has no historical value, because it's less than 10 years old, but it's really beautiful inside. Nice stained glass too. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kharkov - a few facts about Kharkov

----------


## Winifred

Оля сказала -  

> P.S. The poet's name is Окуджава, not Окудзава. 
> Поэтическая вольность
> Yes, I understand what you mean, but it can't be considered as poetic license here.  It just sounds bad, or does not make rhyme/metre.

 Oops! I guessed how to spell it, and googled. It is actually misspelled on You-Tube! 
 Может быть,  "время не ждёт?"   
gRomoZeka сказала -  

> It's the Cathedral of Saint Sergyi in Kharkov, Ukraine (also called the Cathedral of the 2000th anniversary of Christ's birth). It has no historical value, because it's less than 10 years old, but it's really beautiful inside. Nice stained glass too. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kharkov - a few facts about Kharkov

 It's beautiful outside, too! 
Это ещё прикрасний собор на улице!(Can I use "тоже" here, or is that just with verbs??) 
If you don't mind a correction or two, the use of  "a" makes it sound like an example, or that there is more than one.  "The" is correct, you are being specific, and you need the specificity for "the 2000th" as well.   Also, spelling of anniversary (typo?).

----------


## CoffeeCup

> Wow! Winter is back!

 The Spring has come and fishermen awoken!   
Sorry for the quality, there are tooooo many Sun (The Spring is bringing it to us).

----------


## Оля

> Может быть,  "время не ждёт?"

 As you wish, but as already said, it does not make rhyme and does not fit the metre.
If you wonder if it makes sense in Russian - yes, it does, we say so in the same meaning as "время поджимает".

----------


## gRomoZeka

*CoffeeCup*, you won.   ::  
Your spring is the best! )))

----------


## Basil77

And here is a Moscow spring  ::   shot:

----------


## rockzmom

> And here is a Moscow spring   shot:

 Basil... I guess I should not tease you with anymore beach photos! 
I must say though, your traffic in Moscow looks just like Washington, DC. traffic.  DC is usually number 1 or 2 on the list of worst traffic/gridlock in U.S. I would feel right at home driving in Moscow!  
Well, once I learned to read the signs of course.  ::

----------


## Basil77

It's still snowing here.  ::  I really miss the spring.

----------


## gRomoZeka

I'm back again - with a new weather pic!   ::  
It was made by *metelica*, a user from another forum I frequent. That's how a real Russian winter looks!
We have loads of snow here too, but city landscapes are not so beautiful..

----------


## Zombie Acorn

Snow has disappeared for the most part, its nice and muddy now.

----------


## Юрка

> It was made by *metelica*, a user from another forum I frequent. That's how a real Russian winter looks!

 Красотища. Зеркалкой небось фоткалось, не мыльницей.  ::

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by gRomoZeka  It was made by *metelica*, a user from another forum I frequent. That's how a real Russian winter looks!   Красотища. Зеркалкой небось фоткалось, не мыльницей.

 Мыльницей можно фоткать только собственные портреты на фоне ковра. На всё остальное она не годится.

----------


## rockzmom

> I'm back again - with a new weather pic!   
> It was made by *metelica*, a user from another forum I frequent. That's how a real Russian winter looks!
> We have loads of snow here too, but city landscapes are not so beautiful..

 Amazing photo! That is one that might actually tempt my girls to move there! They are calling for possible snow here on Friday.

----------


## rockzmom

I am too lazy to surf and see what the weather is like in Russia these days. Here, we are getting ready for yet MORE snow. They are saying anywhere from 12-23 inches. They had no school yesterday because of a stupid 3-4 inches. My girls want to know what happened to global warming???  ::

----------


## Ramil

Haven't you heard? There was a scandal about it not so long ago. They said some big egg-heads' mail had been intercepted and there they were saying to each other that there is no global warming.  ::  
It's +14 F right now in Moscow. There was some heavy snow yesterday but it's ceased already. They even cleaned up the streets (well, almost). 
By the way, this winter is unusually cold. We had its first thaw only a few days ago and it's February already. The temperature seldom rose above 0 F during the whole January.

----------


## Basil77

BTW, there was a Groundhog's Day recently. Does anyone know if Phil saw his shadow or not?  ::

----------


## Ramil

It didn't.

----------


## Basil77

Well, so the spring should come soon then!  ::   Believe me or not, but today while being outside, I catch myself on feeling that the winter made a small step away (yes, with all that snow around and -5 C, but still). At least it's not getting dark in 4 pm already but a bit later   ::  . But then I'v remembered that they told on radio that it will be -20 C on weekend and have returned to reality  ::  .

----------


## SPZenA

Today is -19. For Pavlodar's winter it is so hot   ::  Usually we have -35 and -40 in the winter. But today is hot and so dirty...

----------


## rockzmom

Okay... stupid question time... 
As we don't get big snow storms that often, we tend to give then names. Sometimes, cute names. Like the one in December was "Snowbama" and then names which remind us of something that happened during the storm like the biggest one ever from 1922 "The Knickerbocker Storm" when roof of The Knickerbocker Theater (a movie theater) collapsed and a number of people died. 
Soooooo, do other countries besides the US name their snow storms? If so, what kinds of names and why?

----------


## Ramil

If we were giving names to snowtorms we would have run out of names pretty fast.  ::

----------


## rockzmom

> If we were giving names to snowtorms we would have run out of names pretty fast.

 yeah,yeah, yeah.. but don't you ever get some storms that are just BIGGER and BADDER than others??? 
I mean we are having BLIZZARD here. They are calling it "Snowpocalypse" and "Snowmageddon"   

> Maryland Gov. Martin O'Malley said he expected conditions to worsen throughout the day during what "we anticpate will be the biggest snow in Maryland history." O'Malley ordered 200 National Guard troops deployed in Humvees to back up paramedic units across the state.

 Thery are talking about closing ALL the highways! Right now, Interstate 66 from Rosslyn, Va., to the Capital Beltway IS closed. 
Mail service for today (Feb. 6) is cancelled across Washington, D.C. and Northern Virginia. 
Catholics in the Archdioceses of Washington and Baltimore have been exonerated from their obligations to attend Mass this Sunday due to the massive snow storm. Officials encourage Catholics to watch mass on TV. 
Dulles, Reagan National and Baltimore-Washington Airports have ceased operations, as all airlines have cancelled flights for Saturday. And forget about train service...Amtrak south of Washington, D.C., has been cancelled. And busses, nope, they are not running either. Only underground Metro. 
So, what happens when you all get snow like this? No big deal??? Just an ordinary day and life goes on? Because of course, you are the EVIL Empire and the Big Bad Russians!!   ::

----------


## Оля

> So, what happens when you all get snow like this? No big deal??? Just an ordinary day and life goes on?

 Exactly.
I have never in my life happened to see any _serious_ snowstorm, by the way. Either you Americans call "snowstorms" what is nothing special for us in Russia, or your storms are really something terrible, but we don't have such storms here. At least in the European part of the country. I recall seeing some TV reportings about awful weather (storms and cancellation of ferryboat voyages) on Sakhalin; but I can't even imagine they giving a name to every storm like that. I think giving names to storms and tornados is something purely American.

----------


## Ramil

No, we don't have names for snowstorms, even for the heavy ones.
Snow is a usual thing in Russia, even in the South.

----------


## Полуношник

> So, what happens when you all get snow like this? No big deal??? Just an ordinary day and life goes on? *Because of course, you are the EVIL Empire*

 Of course! We don't have to attend mass.   ::   
Snowstorms here resembles that from Hailey's "Airport" - they create some troubles, but don't stop life completely.

----------


## sperk

55  centimeters of snow here. (22")

----------


## rockzmom

> Originally Posted by rockzmom  So, what happens when you all get snow like this? No big deal??? Just an ordinary day and life goes on?   Exactly.

   ::  How sad, you have never experienced the joy as a child having a SNOW DAY    ::    

> I think giving names to storms and tornados is something purely American.

 I quick clarification, we don't name tornados, only the tropical storms/hurricanes. HOWEVER, there was a tornado warning (or a watch, can't remember which) last night with this storm. That's how obnoxious it was!  
So, you all get 64 centimeters in one snow storm and are like it is a day at the beach, no big deal. Busses run on time, all the shops are open and everyone goes to work. VERY IMPRESSIVE! 
So, then that is the answer. The next time someone wants to distroy the US, forget about bombs or lighting shoes on fire aboard an aircraft. Figure out a way to make 3 feet of snow fall down upon us in a few hours AND make certain that we lose our cable TV and to be really mean, our internet access too. Then, the invaders could land and take over in about oh... a couple of hours or so as the younger generation would surrender just to be able to get reconnected to their online gaming, Facebook and Twitter! And of course, be able to watch wall to wall, 24/7 coverage of the snow storm on TV again.

----------


## Полуношник

> So, you all get 64 centimeters in one snow storm and are like it is a day at the beach, no big deal. Busses run on time, all the shops are open and everyone goes to work. VERY IMPRESSIVE!

 64 centimeters is a huge amount of snow. I have googled and found that we get about 10-20 cm per day during snowstorms in European part of Russia.

----------


## rockzmom

> 64 centimeters is a huge amount of snow. I have googled and found that we get about 10-20 cm per day during snowstorms in European part of Russia.

 Well.. according to this article, many places around me saw even more than that! http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/North_A...izzard_of_2010 Dulles International Airport reported 32.9 inches (84 cm) at Baltimore-Washington International Airport, 30.5 inches (77 cm) Here are a few snaps of what it looks like at my house. *Hey Sperk!! What's it like by you???*

----------


## Hanna

Interesting pictures, thanks rockzmom!  
I read: Bizarrely due to global warming we might get COLDER winters in the Northern hemsisphere because global warming changes the flow in the Gulf stream which heats up the American East Coast and a lot of Northern Europe. Scandinavia had enormous amounts of snow too this year and -35C in Stockholm for several days. I personally have never experienced that cold temperature at that latitude - it was a record, but I missed it because I am here in London. London had more snow this year than all the last decade put together, but snow here never stays for more than a few days.

----------


## DDT

That is "bizarre" !  ::   It's been proven that global warming was a hoax.

----------


## Hanna

> That is "bizarre" !   It's been proven that global warming was a hoax.

 By whom? A consortium of "independant" scientists on the payroll of the most polluting companies in the country that pollutes the most of all and that refuses to sign any environmental treaties? Reported on Fox News.. (Honestly!)  
Foot note: If you choose to trust that to avoid having to make some minor adjustments to your lifestyle and cut some profit margins, what are you going to tell your grandchildren when their houses are flooded, agricultural conditions dramatically changed and the deserts of the world expanding by hundreds of miles.... ? 
What's more likely: That all reputable scientists in the world are in a a conspiracy, or confused, or that a small group of scientists support the view of industry.. which happens to pay them handsomely to officially deny global warming? Only a small group of scientists in the US question global warming -- everywhere else it's considered a fact and nobody doubts it. 
But it's very convenient to sow a seed of doubt if you are not prepared to do anything to halt the progress of global warming. For example make gullible people doubt that it is even real. 
Remember the Iraqi WMDs that were such a threat to all of us that we had to ignore international law to invade? People allowed themselves to get tricked, there was never the slightest real threat from Iraq.   
This time there IS a REAL threat, which can be observed in places like Alaska, Greenland and the Arctic. All data supports it and it DOES pose a GENUINE threat, not only to some countries but to all...

----------


## DDT

It's been proven by the conspirators themselves when  their communications to each other were leaked to the public by Russians. 
Not only that, the data does not support it anyway. They were not taking the data from  most collection sites stationed in cold parts of the world. (They had stopped)  Not that many scientists believed in it as you suggest ......and now......they are running away from the hoax in droves. Most who said they believed in it had no expertise the field anyway! Others had to agree with the theory in order to continue receiving government funding. 
600 Scientists from all over the world recently converged on a UN meeting about global warming to debunk the myth, but I doubt that YOUR news works bothered to mention the fact. As far I know most Russian scientists don't believe it either.

----------


## Hanna

Wikipedia is in on the conspiracy... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Global_warming 
And obviously, if the Russians say something, America automatically trusts it, right? ..   ::

----------


## DDT

LOL! Wikipedia will be changed by tomorrow morning and then changed back again tomorrow night! ...................Even, I, have edited wikipedia.  
The emails "ended it" for GW nuts. Read them sometime. They conspired how to "rig and slant" the data. It's over!

----------


## DDT

This report came out of JAPAN recently, in 2009:  
A major scientific report by leading Japanese academics concludes that global warming is not man-made and that the overall warming trend from the mid-part of the 20th Century onwards has now stopped. Unsurprisingly the report, which was released last month, has been completely ignored by the Western corporate media. The report was undertaken by Japan Society of Energy and Resources (JSER), the academic society representing scientists from the energy and resource fields. The JSER acts as a government advisory panel, much like the International Panel on Climate Change did for the UN. The JSER's findings provide a stark contrast to the IPCC's, however, with only one out of five top researchers agreeing with the claim that recent warming has been accelerated by man-made carbon emissions. The government commissioned report criticizes computer climate modeling and also says that the US ground temperature data set, used to back up the man-made warming claims, is too myopic. In the last month, no major Western media outlet has covered the report, which prompted British based sci-tech website The Register to commission a translation of the document. Section one highlights the fact that Global Warming has ceased, noting that since 2001, the increase in global temperatures has halted, despite a continuing increase in CO2 emissions. The report then states that the recent warming the planet has experienced is primarily a recovery from the so called "Little Ice Age" that occurred from around 1400 through to 1800, and is part of a natural cycle. The researchers also conclude that global warming and the halting of the temperature rise are related to solar activity, a notion previously dismissed by the IPCC. "The hypothesis that the majority of global warming can be ascribed to the Greenhouse Effect is mistaken."

----------


## Hanna

_In that case DDT, can I interest you in a really great timeshare a few miles east of Miami; guaranteed no flooding ever, (particularly not as a result of global warming, since that's obviously a hoax....) And I'll do a special price just for you.. You don't even have to check it out yourself... An absolute steal at $50k to my numbered account in the Caymans... You can easily resell it for 100k, guaranteed. Deal?_

----------


## DDT

> _In that case DDT, can I interest you in a really great timeshare a few miles east of Miami; guaranteed no flooding ever, (particularly not as a result of global warming, since that's obviously a hoax....) And I'll do a special price just for you.. You don't even have to check it out yourself... An absolute steal at $50k to my numbered account in the Caymans... You can easily resell it for 100k, guaranteed. Deal?_

  Funny how when the radical Left get themselves cornered  they resort to ridicule and smear campaigns, isn't it?

----------


## Hanna

> radical Left

 Blast, I would love to respond but I am late for my daily pilgrimage to Karl Marx gravesite here in London... After that I'm off to a meeting to plan world revolution... got to rush, laters...  ::

----------


## DDT

> Originally Posted by DDT   radical Left   Blast, I would love to respond but I am late for my daily pilgrimage to Karl Marx gravesite here in London... After that I'm off to a meeting to plan world revolution... got to rush, laters...

 You don't need to plan anything you are already part of the revolution. You don't need to go the Karl's grave. You ARE a Marxist. That's why you can't see how far to the Left you stand. You want to put your trust in Government because you think that the Government's job is to "take care of you." What will you do when you find out that ALL Governments have ever done, is in the end, only taken care of themselves?

----------


## sperk

> *Hey Sperk!! What's it like by you???*

 All I can think of is "we're riding in a wonderland of snow." Looks like you got it worse than we did.

----------


## CoffeeCup

> we are having BLIZZARD here. They are calling it "Snowpocalypse" and "Snowmageddon"

 I've just checked my window. We have quite a quiet weather at the moment (as well as all the January).
I tried to convert C to F degree, but failed   ::   because - 40 C = - 40 F. 
Are there anybody who like to sell me their Snowmageddonie for my quiet calm   ::  . 
BTW. Rockzmom did you do snowmen with your girls?

----------


## Ramil

> because - 40 C = - 40 F.

 By the way, the easiest way to convert between Celsius and Fahrenheit and back is to ask Google:
Just type in the search field:
Your temperature C in F or Your temperature F in C, i.e. 
-15 C in F
65 F in C

----------


## rockzmom

> Originally Posted by CoffeeCup  because - 40 C = - 40 F.   By the way, the easiest way to convert between Celsius and Fahrenheit and back is to ask Google:
> Just type in the search field:
> Your temperature C in F or Your temperature F in C, i.e.
> -15 C in F
> 65 F in C

 Wait a mintute! I think CoffeeCup minght be on to something here!! Look at the chart from this site: http://www.mathsisfun.com/temperature-conversion.html
Typical Temperatures
°C °F Description 
100 212 Water boils 
40 104 Hot Bath 
37 98.6 Body temperature 
30 86 Beach weather 
21 70 Room temperature 
10 50 Cool Day 
0 32 Freezing point of water 
-18 0 Very Cold Day  *-40 -40 Extremely Cold Day (and the same number!)* 
(bold are exact) 
I also tried about a half a dozen sites to convert the -40C and got -40F on ALL of them! WHY????

----------


## Ramil

But -40C IS -40F!
They are the same at this point 
There are the conversion formulas:  *Tc = (5/9)*(Tf-32)*; where
Tc - Celsius Temperature
Tf - Fahrenheit Temperature 
Tc = (5 / 9) * ( (-40 - 32)) = ( 5 * (-72) / 9) = -360 / 9 = -40 
And Back:  *Tf = (9/5)*Tc+32* 
Tf = (9 / 5) * (-40) + 32 = 9 * (-40) / 5 + 32 = -360 / 5 + 32 = -72 + 32 = -40

----------


## Hanna

Living in England is a great way to learn Fahrenheit, the news readers say BOTH in the weather forecasts. I think older people perfer Fahrenheit. I know outdoors temperatures in Fahrenheit by now, but I had no idea that water boiled at 212F! 
England also has "Imperial measurements", meaning inches, feet, yards, miles and so on. Same as the US! Plus weights in ounces, pounds, stones. 
All this is confusing because it is not based on 10,  but 7 and 14.   ::  
The EU tried to force Britain to change to metric measurements and ban imperial measurements because it caused so much problems with conversions and EU regulations. People were furious! One grocer went to prison because he refused to sell things by grams and kilos and then refused to pay the fines for not having changed.  
But now this has changed back (EU caved in..) and the stores can display in both metric and imperial.  
I say thank goodness for the EU because the imperial weight system is so hard! Baking/cooking by it is a nightmare...  
I only make an exception for cooking by American recipes, like yummy cheesecakes!

----------


## Ramil

By the way, I know that this is mere a matter of habit, but isn't Metric system much more convenient and easier to learn than Imperial?

----------


## Hanna

100% yes. It must be from old habit that it is still used. 
Apparently metric vs imperial confusion was the reason for a terrible accident in the US space program. They had recieved something from Europe that was labelled metric but assumed it was imperial, with lethal consequences. Forgotten the details.

----------


## DDT

> By the way, I know that this is mere a matter of habit, but isn't Metric system much more convenient and easier to learn than Imperial?

 No! It is easiest just to use what you grow up using. It is pretty simple to remember that water freezes and boils at two certain temperatures 32* and 212* . What is hard about that?  All elements have different freeze rates anyway. 
Furthermore Fahrenheit is a much larger scale so therefore more precise.  Celsius is rather clumsy in this respect.

----------


## DDT

> 100% yes. It must be from old habit that it is still used. 
> Apparently metric vs imperial confusion was the reason for a terrible accident in the US space program. They had recieved something from Europe that was labelled metric but assumed it was imperial, with lethal consequences. Forgotten the details.

 I find that hard to believe! Everything in US science is already measured in Metrics. It is more believable that the scientists were grossly overweight and simply were thinking about their next trip to Burgerking instead of what size was written on the package from Europe.

----------


## Ramil

Europeans have nothing to do with this: http://www.cnn.com/TECH/space/9909/30/mars.metric.02/ 
It's great that NASA doesn't build nuclear reactors. 
32 and 212. Very easy   ::  
And remembering that a yard is 3 foot and a foot is 12 inches and god knows how many yards in a mile. Very easy indeed!  ::

----------


## Hanna

Oh! I actually thought it was the reason for the "Challenger" disaster..   ::  Thanks for clarifying...  
Can't wait for the first manned Mars mission! Who will it be? Russia, EU, USA or... China perhaps?  Or everyone together?

----------


## DDT

> Europeans have nothing to do with this: http://www.cnn.com/TECH/space/9909/30/mars.metric.02/ 
> It's great that NASA doesn't build nuclear reactors. 
> 32 and 212. Very easy   
> And remembering that a yard is 3 foot and a foot is 12 inches and god knows how many yards in a mile. Very easy indeed!

 5,280 feet in  mile
1,760 yards in a mile
6,080 feet in a Nautical mile 
20 ounces in British pint
16 ounces in a US pint 
2,240 pounds in a ton
2,000 pounds in a USA ton 
112 pounds in a CWT (hundredweight )
100 pounds in a USA CWT 
And that is all without looking it up...... we haven't even got to the Furlongs and Rods yet!!  
Most people cant tell me roughly how long 41 centimeters is but we all know that 41 inches is between 2 and three feet. The metric system needs something between centimetres and meters.

----------


## Полуношник

> The metric system needs something between centimetres and meters.

 Decimeters?

----------


## DDT

> Originally Posted by DDT  The metric system needs something between centimetres and meters.   Decimeters?

 I forgot about those! Does anybody really use them?

----------


## Hanna

1 Decimeter =10 centimeters. 
10 Decimeter = 1 meter 
Yes it's used for buying things by the length or for sizing up various tools or equipment.  
I wouldn't try using it in Britain though, only in continental Europe.

----------


## E-learner

> All this is confusing because it is not based on 10,  but 7 and 14.

 I hope to God you are not against things based on 6 and 12: 12 months, 24 hours, 360°, 60 minutes and seconds...

----------


## Ramil

By the way there were plans for a reform that would have made one hour comprising of 100 minutes and 1 minute comprising of 100 seconds.

----------


## studyr

> I wouldn't try using it in Britain though, only in continental Europe.

 They call a Quarter Pounder with cheese in France a Royal with cheese because of the metric system   ::

----------


## DDT

> Originally Posted by Johanna  All this is confusing because it is not based on 10,  but 7 and 14.   I hope to God you are not against things based on 6 and 12: 12 months, 24 hours, 360°, 60 minutes and seconds...

 Good one!!  The English measurements have been around and have been proven effective for a long time. They are dated back to the ancient Egyptian measurements at the time of the Pyramids.  The Sacred Inch or the Pyramid Inch.  (They say)  

> They concluded that the British system of measures was derived from a far more ancient, if not divine, system. During the 19th and early 20th centuries, this theory played a significant role in the debates over whether Britain and the United States should adopt the metric system[5]

 http://www.absoluteastronomy.com/topics/Pyramid_inch http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pyramid_inch http://www.gizapyramid.com/pyr.htm

----------


## rockzmom

> [s:94z6lml9]Are[/s:94z6lml9] Is there anybody who like to sell me their Snowmageddonie for my quiet calm.
> BTW. Rockzmom did you do snowmen with your girls?

 Coffeecup!!! I think I am almost ready to sell!!! If you look at the photos I posted last time, you can't even see half way down my street right now! AND, they never did plow our street from the last snow!!! UGHHH!!! Schools are closed until Tuesday (Monday is a holiday here).   

> The National Weather Service has issued a BLIZZARD WARNING for Montgomery County until 7PM this Evening. Residents should prepare for very heavy snow and high winds during the next 12-18 hours. 12" of snowfall possible with this storm.   
> This is a dangerous and potentially life threatening situation. Whiteout conditions are possible as visibility may be reduced to 1/4 mile or less for 3 or more hours. Blowing snow, and wind speeds over 35 miles per hour are expected which may cause snow drifts. If traveling outdoors, hypothermia and frostbite may occur within 30 minutes on any exposed skin   
> Travel may become extremely hazardous if not impossible. Residents should remain off the roads or use extreme caution during any travel

  

> Originally Posted by rockzmom  *Hey Sperk!! What's it like by you???*   All I can think of is "we're riding in a wonderland of snow." Looks like you got it worse than we did.

 SPERK.. they say you are going to get it WORSE than me this time!! BE careful!!

----------


## sperk

> SPERK.. they say you are going to get it WORSE than me this time!! BE careful!!

 Round 2...it's been snowing for like 18 hrs.
OK, the lights just dimmed...that's not good.  ::

----------


## sperk

There was a push in the 70's to move the US to the metric system, even some road signs were made with kilometers...but it never took off.

----------


## Полуношник

> Originally Posted by Полуношник        Originally Posted by DDT  The metric system needs something between centimetres and meters.   Decimeters?   I forgot about those! Does anybody really use them?

 No. I know, Johanna said they are used, but I don't think so. I don't remember anybody using them. Actually we have a half-meter (полметра) between centimeter and meter.  ::

----------


## it-ogo

> Originally Posted by Полуношник        Originally Posted by DDT  The metric system needs something between centimetres and meters.   Decimeters?   I forgot about those! Does anybody really use them?

 In science and technology it is used where it is needed (though I don't remember now where exactly). Also 1 litre = 1 dm^3.

----------


## rockzmom

> There was a push in the 70's to move the US to the metric system, even some road signs were made with kilometers...but it never took off.

 Exactly! I thought I posted  about this in another thread, can't remember now... but when I was in grade school, they forced us to learn the metric system stating that the US was going, for certain... any day now... SWITCH TO METRIC once and for all, and we needed to know it. To be ready for the big switch... I'm still waiting... tick, tock, how many years later??? 
When my girls were in 5th grade they had a unit in math or science on metric. They asked me why they had to learn it.  I told them so when they go visit a country that uses it, they will be able to understand it!  ::

----------


## starrysky

Darn it. We still have -20C here!!! Boo-hooo. The whole winter's been abnormally cold, -20, -30. There were just a few relatively warm (-10, -15) days since December. It's not normal for Novosib.   ::   I've read on the net today that we haven't had a winter like this in a hundred years... Talk about Global Warming.

----------


## Оля

Oh, I forgot to tell you all about a scene I saw some weeks ago, where the frost in Moscow region was especially hard. I was in Balashikha (a suburb of Moscow), walking along a big tower block. It was VERY cold; I had a long дубленка (sheepskin coat?) on, and in whole, was very warm-clad. Anyway, I felt very cold - I was going and thinking "Oh my God, how cold it is!". Suddenly a door of one of the entrances opened, and a woman calmly went out of the house. She wore... a short housecoat and house slippers only! Her calves were naked!!! Oh, and she was not drunk! She pushed some buttons on the door intercom and was awaiting for an answer. She didn't look cold at all! She acted as if it was a summer. Finally someone answered through the intercom. The woman said "Hi, mom, it's me... No, nothing happened, I just wanted to check if the intercom works in your flat... Oh, so it works, okay." And she calmly went into the house again.
I felt proud for us stern hardy courageous Russian people.
Well, seriously, I was shocked. Because it really was VERY cold, and she didn't even shiver.

----------


## gRomoZeka

> She wore... a short housecoat and house slippers only! Her calves were naked!!! Oh, and she was not drunk! She pushed some buttons on the door intercom and was awaiting for an answer. She didn't look cold at all! She acted as if it was a summer. Finally someone answered through the intercom. The woman said "Hi, mom, it's me... No, nothing happened, I just wanted to check if the intercom works in your flat... Oh, so it works, okay." And she calmly went into the house again.

 So what? You can't get cold too much in 10 seconds, if you come out of a warm place. 
At school we sometimes went to the nearby store to buy snacks in our shirts only even if it was -10 C (about 6 minutes outside). It was cold but entirely tolerable.

----------


## Оля

> So what? You can't get cold too much in 10 seconds, if you come out of a warm place. 
> At school we sometimes went to the nearby store to buy snacks in our shirts only even if it was -10 C (about 6 minutes outside). It was cold but entirely tolerable.

 gRomoZeka, -10 and -25 is a great difference. When you get outside at -25, you _right away_ feel quite cold, even if you have warm clothes on.
And it was not 10 seconds while she was outside. It was probably about half a minute.

----------


## Ramil

It takes time to get cold. Nothing would happen in several minutes.

----------


## rockzmom

I would like to bring back this thread as I have learned via a few PMs that it has been VERY hot in Russia (and surrounding areas) and up until a few days ago it has been very hot here on the East Coast of the US as well!  
Now as most of you know... my knowledge of the Russia/Ukraine area is -1,000 so the idea of it being 100 degrees F in Russia took me by surprise! Now I don't think there could be snow there all year round, but I also don't think of it being a place that would get soooo warm. I think if you were to stop 100 Americans on the street and ask them how hot it would get in Russia in the summer, none of them would ever guess 100! 
For June, we set a number of records for heat but it does tend to get very hot here and also VERY humid. Some of our commuter trains broke down due to the heat and the passengers could not get out of the trains and they got heat sickness while waiting to be rescued.  
They call it "HHH" for "Hazy, Hot and Humid" and they have air quality alerts. When it gets to code red ... some of the buses and pools are free and they open up free cooling stations for people who don't have air-conditioners:     ::  So, what has been been like in your area?  ::

----------


## Basil77

У нас, как известно: "Спасение утопающих дело рук самих утопающих!":

----------


## Hanna

Cool! 
Where are these fountains? Are they famous? 
Could you add a comment to the photos? 
I have never been in Moscow but I am guessing they might be there....

----------


## Basil77

> Cool! 
> Where are these fountains? Are they famous? 
> Could you add a comment to the photos? 
> I have never been in Moscow but I am guessing they might be there....

 I'm not quite certain about the second and the third one, but the first picture shows famous Frendship of Peoples fountain at ВВЦ (Всероссийский Выставочный Центр), former ВДНХ (Выставка Достижений Народного Хозяйства) in Moscow:   
Btw, my sonny loves this fountain (it's at Europe Square, near Kievskiy Railway Station in Moscow):   
Btw, the bunch of bended metal rods in the center is a sculpture entitled "The Abduction of Europa".   ::

----------


## Hanna

That is TRULY grand. Impressive. I like it. 
The ВВЦ building is very elegant too.  
------------------------------------------------------------
London has no fountains that impressive!
The best fountains I have seen were in France. But these ones in Moscow seem just as impressive.  
Stockholm has one large modern fountain at the centre of town, just outside the "house of culture".  
It's totally illegal to swim there of course, and there is technically no way of getting into it, because it's surrounded by traffic:     more pictures of nice fountains, from everyones cities!

----------


## Basil77

This small one is in my town:   
The most beautiful fountains I ever saw are in Petergof:

----------


## CoffeeCup

> Now as most of you know... my knowledge of the Russia/Ukraine area is -1,000 so the idea of it being 100 degrees F in Russia took me by surprise! Now I don't think there could be snow there all year round, but I also don't think of it being a place that would get soooo warm. I think if you were to stop 100 Americans on the street and ask them how hot it would get in Russia in the summer, none of them would ever guess 100!

 In my area 100 F (38 C) is possible but considered to be an extremely hot temperature. Such a temperature will not stay for a long time, only a two or three days and never longer than one week. 90 F (32 C) is more typical for Novosibirsk but also considered as hot. Today it is about 80 F (27 C). This past weekend it was about 70 F (21 C).

----------


## Vadim Mo

> I'm not quite certain about the second and the third one...

 Второй - это фонтан из комплекса на Манежной площади. Это самый центр Москвы, 50 метров от Кремля. Там вся площадь такая. 
Вот это место осенним вечером, когда фонтаны спят.

----------


## kybarry

Mother of pearl, in New Jersey it's about 100 degrees today, and will be hotter tomorrow!  This is madness!

----------


## Basil77

> July 13 (Bloomberg) -- Russia’s public-health chief urged companies to adopt a siesta regime for workers struggling to cope with a record heat wave. 
> “Employers should consider moving shifts to earlier and later hours and allowing extended breaks during the peak of the heat,” Gennady Onishchenko said on Rossiya 24 state television. 
> Temperatures have broken July records in dozens of cities in European Russia, including Kazan, Nizhny Novgorod and Samara. Moscow on July 15-16 may break the all-time record of 36.8 degrees Celsius (98.2 Farenheit) set in August 1920, Tatiana Pozdnyakova, chief specialist at the Moscow Meteorological Service, said by phone. 
> The government has declared a state of emergency in 16 grain-producing regions as the worst drought in at least a decade damages crops and livelihoods. Russia, which is vying with Canada to rank as the largest wheat exporter after the U.S., expects this year’s grain harvest to decline at least 12 percent to 85 million metric tons. 
> Temperatures in central Russia will exceed the norm by more than 7 degrees Celsius this week, reaching as high as 38 degrees Celsius in some areas, according to the Meteorological Service’s website.

 http://www.businessweek.com/news/201...heat-wave.html 
Some pictures:  http://english.sina.com/world/p/2010/0712/328872.html

----------


## Hanna

Drunk Russians drown escaping heatwave: http://www.euronews.net/2010/07/15/d...ping-heatwave/ 
Actually it's a sensationalist header and quite silly really
After mentioning about the people who died goes on to say that the heatwave has caused a lot of damage across Russia.

----------


## gRomoZeka

The title gives an impression that all those hundreds of people died because they were drunk. =/

----------


## Hanna

Exactly. This is interesting in a way, because the header is implying that the problem is not the heat, but that people were drunk. Newspaper story spin. I wonder what they would have said if this happened in France or Italy.  
But it is pretty tragic! So many dead people and state of emergency!
37 degrees on Saturday in Russia! I was in Stockholm earlier this week and it was 33 degrees - way too hot! 
But although it was funny at first glance, I think this news story is an example of Vadim Mos question about stereotypes!  
So back at EuroNews (German channel): A funnt but very sad video of drunk German person (extra sad if you listen to the lyrics of the drinking song (in German)). http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HBJu8MKZEhI  *What a cruel world when somebody films this chap on their mobile, instead of HELPING him!!*

----------


## studyr

Frost! I love you.

----------


## Vadim Mo

Похоже, жара действует на мозг. Хотя как можно воздействовать на то, чего нет? 
"Москвичи на пляжах рубят друг друга лопатами и давят катерами" http://www.k2kapital.com/news/293059/

----------


## Basil77

> "Москвичи на пляжах рубят друг друга лопатами и давят катерами"

 This thread is turning into "sensationalist and stupid header thread" instead of just "weather thread".  ::

----------


## capecoddah

Famous American fountain: 
I have one.
No 'slip and slide' here though. I believe it was discussed a while back.

----------


## rockzmom

> Famous American fountain: 
> I have one.
> No 'slip and slide' here though. I believe it was discussed a while back.

 Ahh... Ya know, I never did have a slip and slide! 
I do have a more "modern" version of the sprinkler though! And with the temps going to be back over 100 this weekend... we are going to need it!!

----------


## comrade

In the Volga Area, we're having 90-100 F for weeks... Someone kill us...  ::

----------


## capecoddah

Rocksmom...
Are the static or do they move?
I have some neat stuff

----------


## Ramil

In addition to life-consuming heat we now have smoke from forest and peat fires. The whole city is filled with smoke.

----------


## Basil77

I wonder where is the exact sourse of this smoke? Considering that the most turfaries in Moscow region are located in the east, where I live, it's strange that it was a clear blue sky in my home town (Electrostal') today's morning and I only saw the smoke then I got closer to the city borders today on my way to work.

----------


## Ramil

> I wonder where is the exact sourse of this smoke? Considering that the most turfaries in Moscow region are located in the east, where I live, it's strange that it was a clear blue sky in my home town (Electrostal') today's morning and I only saw the smoke then I got closer to the city borders today on my way to work.

 They say it's from forest fires and only partially from burning turf. Anyway - there is smoke. Today's the worst morning so far.

----------


## BappaBa

> I wonder where is the exact sourse of this smoke? Considering that the most turfaries in Moscow region are located in the east, where I live, it's strange that it was a clear blue sky in my home town (Electrostal') today's morning and I only saw the smoke then I got closer to the city borders today on my way to work.

 Я думал горит торф под Шатурой, но тогда Электросталь должна быть в дыму по ...
Странно.

----------


## Basil77

> Я думал горит торф под Шатурой, но тогда Электросталь должна быть в дыму по ...
> Странно.

 Вот и я о том же. Когда несколько лет назад горели торфяники, у нас стоял такой дым ,что ..., на порядок хуже чем в Москве. Сейчас же дым появляется только после Балашихи при подъезде к Москве по Горьковскому шоссе. Я слышал, что в этом году шатурские торфяники пожарные для профилактики проливают водой, поэтому пожаров не было на удивление долго для такой длительной жары.

----------


## capecoddah

So it's hotter than the surface of the sun, there are fires outside of the city and people speak Russian.
Sounds like Sunny Isles Beach, Florida. 
On a lighter note, I'm teaching 2 maids to swim. I'm working on how to say "swim" and all the variants. 
Drowning is NOT an option!

----------


## rockzmom

> Rocksmom...
> Are the static or do they move?
> I have some neat stuff

 they spin around and are very pretty and send the water very fsr...  
That is when you have water!! 
we had a major summer storm here on Sunday and it knocked  out the power to most everything including one of the big water filtration sites so we are not to use the water . 
it was interesting today to find any place with power, everyone using any outlet they could find to plug in their phones and laptops...even  the restrooms. 
So, here I am in the dark for the second night with no power in this heat which is why I am up at this stupid time while you are working the graveyard shift...heat and migraines do not play nice together!

----------


## Basil77

Sad to hear about the disaster, I hope the water and power supplies will be recovered asap.  

> everyone using any outlet they could find to plug in their phones and laptops...even  the restrooms.

 What about car chargers?

----------


## CoffeeCup

Today it is only 10 degree C (50 F) in Novosibirsk. And we don't need no any water it pour upon us over and over again   ::  .

----------


## translationsnmru

> In addition to life-consuming heat we now have smoke from forest and peat fires. The whole city is filled with smoke.

 Here in Yasenevo I can see no smoke. A few years ago the smoke from the burning peat was very thick. You could both see and smell it, it was like a fog, but not this year. But then, of course, we had a very heavy rain (practically a tropical one) yesterday, and perhaps it helped to clean the air.

----------


## Hanna

What's the latest weather news from Moscow?  
Sounds like there will be a terrible economic impact of this too; crops, damage in cities.....

----------


## Basil77

+39С today and according the forecast +41C tomorrow (humidity 50%).  ::   Almost all the grass is dry dead. Smoke from the burning peat (now in my town too   ::  ). Nights are very hot too. It was +32C today at 4am at my window thermometer. It's a hell.  ::

----------


## Hanna

39!!! and humid OMG!   ::  Can't do anything in that kind of heat! 
What's the general situation with air conditioning in Moscow? Is it common (or not?) 
If not, I feel really sorry for you all... 
One month of summer left still!! 
Has it ever been like this before?  
There was a terrible heatwave about 3 years ago in London. All the shops ran out of fans! It took me a whole weekend to find one.

----------


## Ramil

The absolute temperature record for Moscow is beaten already. Absolute means the highest temperature ever recorded. 
It wouldn't be all that bad if there were no smoke. Smoke makes it far worse.  
Air conditioning is rather abundant but not all households have them. Those who sell them are making huge profits right now, I imagine. I heard people have to wait 3-4 weeks to install them right now.

----------


## Юрка

> Nights are very hot too.

 А в деревне сейчас лучше. Я был недавно в Тверской области, там днём тоже жарко, но вечером температура быстро падает до +17. А всё потому, что нет асфальта и больших каменных домов. В городе именно из-за них ночи жаркие.
И в доме, несмотря на отсутствие кондиционера, вполне терпимо. Только не надо открывать окна в жару. Плюс двойные рамы для изоляции.

----------


## Basil77

> What's the general situation with air conditioning in Moscow? Is it common (or not?)

 Rather common. Unfortunately my flat, my car and the office where I work haven't any.  ::  Not that I can't afford an AC, just thought that it's an unnecessary luxury stuff in Moscow climate. Now I think that I was mistaking.  ::    

> Has it ever been like this before?

 There were hot summers before but I can't remember this hot...  ::    

> All the shops ran out of fans! It took me a whole weekend to find one.

 The same here. There are big "NO FANS" signs at the shops' entrances. 1000 roubles (about $35) was a common price for a floor-standing fan. If you are lucky to find a shop that sells fans now the price will be about 4000-5000 roubles ($130-$170).

----------


## gRomoZeka

> И в доме, несмотря на отсутствие кондиционера, вполне терпимо. Только не надо открывать окна в жару.

 Не помогает.  ::  У меня в комнате стабильно 32-33 градуса даже ночью, воздух не успевает охлаждаться сам по себе. ((

----------


## Юрка

> Не помогает.  У меня в комнате стабильно 32-33 градуса даже ночью, воздух не успевает охлаждаться сам по себе. ((

 А стены тонкие бетонные? У меня деревянные, поэтому внутри терпимо. В начале жары даже замерзал и спал под одеялом. В конце дом прогрелся до 25 градусов, но всё равно неплохо.

----------


## Basil77

> Those who sell them are making huge profits right now, I imagine. I heard people have to wait 3-4 weeks to install them right now.

 One of my friends owns a small buisness selling and installing air conditioners (there are about 15 employees). I met him recently and he told me that he earned about one million pure profit during last two months (in roubles of course). He is planning to purchase a plane now. I'm not joking.

----------


## rockzmom

Okay... power is FINALLY back on at my house.... they had to bring in power crews from 5 other states to help out with issue. currently... 91,874 electrical customers are still without power in my county alone (including 49 schools) along with 100 traffic lights dark, and 55 county roads are still blocked because of fallen trees or power lines. The sound of chain saws cutting up the fallen trees has now just become background noise to us. 
Sadly, all of our food spoiled and our refrigerator and freezer looks as if we just bought them! On the bright side... a tree did not come crashing down on our house or car!! Several did on neighboring streets and it is so sad to see these both because of the damage caused and the trees were mostly large old oaks.  ::  
Now... I need to go back and read about the plagues that are happening in Moscow and get caught up on things!! Never heard of the term "peat" fire before... I need to read up on that one.  
Try to stay cool all!

----------


## Russian

Москва, спаленная пожаром...Народ, сочувствую вам очень. Похоже, только у нас на Кольском дожди и прохлада... Хотя в пятницу обещают до 30. Очень тяжело.

----------


## Ramil

> Never heard of the term "peat" fire before... I need to read up on that one.

 It's when peat burn underground.
Here's a picture, even though I don't understand the writings I'm sure you'll understand what's involved:   
Here's how it looks like:

----------


## Hanna

Gosh, I have never heard of such a thing. Can you smell it too?

----------


## translationsnmru

> Gosh, I have never heard of such a thing. Can you smell it too?

 Absolutely. It is similar to the smell of the smoke you get when someone is burning their garbage. Tuesday afternoon, you still couldn't smell it in the part of Moscow where I live, because a heavy rain had rinsed out the smell out of the air on Monday, and then the wind kept carrying the smoke away. But by Tuesday night, the weather became still, no rains, no strong winds, and the smell was so strong my eyes started watering.

----------


## Basil77

There is a conspirasy theory about the sourse of abnormal heat (published by "Komsomolskaya Pravda")  ::  :  _That flood, the drought  
Egyptian baked in the center of Russia - an incredible phenomenon! Researchers are looking for the cause of the phenomenon, proposing the most dramatic version, including weapons and the climate. The first came under suspicion notorious station HAARP, which "KP" wrote more than once (see website kp.ru). It is located in Alaska, 250 km northeast of Anchorage. In appearance this huge field of 14 hectares, dotted as cushion for needles, 180 antennas and 360 radio transmitters. The height of all the "needle" is 22 meters.  
This mysterious antenna complex remembers each time on earth is happening something bad - or natural or man-made catastrophe on a large scale. Why do many researchers blame HAARP in climate change?  
- The explanation of the Americans, that this station was built, ostensibly to study the auroras, not very hard to believe - meets fellow physics department of Moscow State University George Vassiliou. - Moreover, for some reason the station belongs to the military. In addition, the construction, designed to explore this is not the most complex natural phenomena, it took almost 20 (!) Years and 250 (!) Million dollars. Radiating in heaven 3600 kilowatts (up to 75 times more than commercial radio station), the station became the most powerful device in the world for the impact on the ionosphere. Some military experts believe that these weapons - geophysical or ionosphere. Furthermore, there was significant upheavals in Russia and the world began, oddly enough, just after 1997, when the station was launched. Most memorable:  
- In 1997 - 1998's of the hurricane "El Niсo" raged over many cities, the total damages amounted to $ 20 billion;  
- In 1999 Turkey earthquake 7.6 magnitude destroyed about 20 000 people;  
- In 2003, Hurricane Isabel was named the most powerful and most deadly that claimed several thousand lives;  
- In 2004, the eastern side of the Indonesian island of Sumatra occurred one of the strongest and most destructive earthquakes in modern history. Tidal waves caused by this earthquake measuring 9 points, claimed the lives of about 300,000 people;  
- In 2005 in Pakistan earthquake with a magnitude of 7.6 has become the most powerful of all time seismic monitoring in South Asia. Killed more than 100 thousand people;  
- In 2008 the unexpected awakening of the sleeping hundreds (!) Years of the volcano Chaiten in Chile;  
- April 2010 - a volcanic eruption in Iceland, which led aviakollaps in Europe.  
In May this year, Venezuelan President Hugo Chavez said on HAARP as a possible cause of the earthquakes in China and Haiti. His suspicions took up Western newspapers. And told (once again) that the American plant, not even included at full power, causing some flooding, hurricanes, the drought. In other words, is the climatic and tectonic weapons. And, "the latest data", Central Russia today is roasted on its use. Is this true?  
"The subordination of weather by 2025"  
A former military weather forecaster captain second rank, retired Nikolai Caravan that has no doubt.  
- HAARP - the latest powerful weapon, the purpose and power of which are hidden, but today there is a real theoretical developments on climate weapons - he said the other day for the media. - They are based on the achievements of the civil authorities in the field of artificial influence on the climate and weather. There are far-reaching ideas - for example, creating a huge zone of high pressure obtained using the cosmic near-Earth space-power lasers. Beaufort impact (when the atmosphere is cleared of the clouds, and the zone is triggered by the impact of breakthrough heated air from adjacent areas) leads to the demoralization of the population and troops and the loss of the crop.  
Asked whether there is documentary evidence of the existence of climatic weapons Karavaev said that officially climatic weapons are prohibited, but there is no ban on civilian development on the influence of the weather. He said the military kept these developments under its control.  
Earlier this year in the world media, a report by analysts of the Air Force U.S. "Weather as a force multiplier: the subordination of weather by 2025". It describes the possible effects on climate and weather for combat purposes. In summary, the authors write that the U.S. would be nice to get out "of the Convention on the Prohibition of Military impact on the environment, and believe climatic weapons make the world such a coup as the first atomic bombs. And the fact that today there is no international regulatory documents on the subject, increases the risk of covert use of such weapons, including terrorist groups.  
The attack on Moscow?  
The present anomalous heat in Central Russia Karavayev links with climate arms, based on the facts.  
- First, the weather report shows: while in Moscow, the heat reaches 35 - 36 degrees in Berlin - 18, Warsaw - 25, Vienna - 20, Paris - 20 degrees Celsius. That is to attack acts locally and purposefully. Secondly, the cause of weeks of heat was a giant cyclone hovering over the European part of Russia and the "uploaders" hot air from the Mediterranean and Central Asia. Such cyclones are never hung. Thirdly, in the zone of anomalous cyclone as the scientists say, part of the earth's atmosphere at one time fell by a record 43 years of observations values. Cataclysm occurred in the thermosphere - Thin layer located at a height of 90 - 600 km. It protects the planet from ultraviolet radiation. Natural explanation of such a reduction is not. One last thing: on the eve of the current extreme weather events in space launched a new U.S. unmanned spacecraft X-37B, able to carry powerful laser weapon. Mission  
X-37B is highly classified, the duration of the flight, too, are not reported. According to some reports, automatic vehicle will hold a space not less than 270 days, after which their own land in one of the bases of the U.S. Air Force. A comparison of these facts leads to the thought of the possibility of testing a new climate of Russia weapons. And because it is untested, then at the same time and goes to other regions.  
EXPERT OPINION  
Director of the Institute of Applied Geophysics, Hydromet, Professor Vladimir Lapshin:  
- Nonsense! In the past two years, these rumors also circulated. And they contradict the logic. Then, in the U.S. was the heat of 50 degrees. Today if you look at the map of air temperature anomalies in the world over in June 2010 (for July yet the outcome is not summed), compiled by the National Climatic Data Center (USA), then on it can be clearly seen: the temperature is kept above the norm in America (see website kp.ru). Well, Americans against their weapons have? First decided to destroy himself, and then we? Just today it so happened that a huge cyclone is over the European part of Russia and not moving. Previously, it was the mixing of air masses, because the summer temperature was about 25 degrees. And now the air is warm and. That in August may moves - then everything about climatic weapons immediately forgotten._

----------


## rockzmom

Noooooooooooooooo! Make it stop!   

> The National Weather Service has issued a SEVERE THUNDERSTORM WARNING for 
> Montgomery County. At 12:29PM EDT, Doppler radar indicated a thunderstorm 
> approaching the County which has intensified past severe limits. This storm will 
> move through areas from North to South over the next hour and a half.    
> Damaging wind, hail, and significant cloud to ground lightning is occurring with 
> this storm. All outdoor activities in the following areas should be postponed 
> until this storm passes.   
> Severe Thunderstorms can produce tornadoes with little or no advanced warning. 
> Residents are urged to seek safe shelter indoors until the storm passes and 
> remain alert for any additional warnings.

----------


## capecoddah

Quoth Basil77:
There is a conspiracy theory about the source of abnormal heat (published by "Komsomolskaya Pravda") 
No, no, no... Ask Al Gore.  ::   
I'd imagine the smoke smells like the Everglades when they burn. 
Drink plenty of water.

----------


## sperk

http://www.1tv.ru/news/social/158584 
In the first minute or so of this video you can see a what remains of a village that was hit by what is described as essentially a tornado of fire. Putin promised that all houses will be rebuilt by winter and the people will receive 200K rubles per family member. Will that happen??

----------


## capecoddah

A friend in Ryazan sent this video to me: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gCFOBKdK ... re=related 
I was wondering about insurance in Russia. If my house catches fire, I call the insurance company. It's a nightmare I don't want to live through, but my house and all the stuff in it is protected. 
200,000 rubles= (£4,200) (6,600.66 USD) WTF?  ::   
Replacement Cost Less Depreciation  	$166,300/ Replacement Cost  $195,632 (my house, just the building, not "stuff" inside)

----------


## Ramil

> Putin promised that all houses will be rebuilt by winter and the people will receive 200K rubles per family member. Will that happen??

 Probably yes, these houses are built quickly - they simply bring the walls and the roof and assemble the whole thing on site. And 200K roubles is only about $6,500 - not much.

----------


## Hanna

> There is a conspiracy theory about the source of abnormal heat

 No need for a conspiracy theory, it's the truth, and it's* global warming!* 
When will people wake up and realise that we are slowly pushing the Earth over the brink..? These heatwaves are probably just the beginning. When the ice starts melting on the Poles, then every coastal city in the world will be flooded!   *What if Russia will have to cope with a summer like this every year?*  
I don't think Russia is one of the countries that have contributed the most to global warming; seems a bit unfair this should hit Russia. 
Meanwhile in London we are having a comfortable 22 degrees.

----------


## CoffeeCup

> No need for a conspiracy theory, it's the truth, and it's *global warming*!

 Well, but what happened to the global warming when we were at the page two of this thread:  

> Here, we are getting ready for yet MORE snow. They are saying anywhere from 12-23 inches. They had no school yesterday because of a stupid 3-4 inches. My girls want to know what happened to *global warming*???

  

> Haven't you heard? There was a scandal about it not so long ago. They said some big egg-heads' mail had been intercepted and there they were saying to each other that *there is no global warming.* 
> It's +14 F right now in Moscow. There was some heavy snow yesterday but it's ceased already. They even cleaned up the streets (well, almost).
> By the way, this winter is unusually cold. We had its first thaw only a few days ago and it's February already. The temperature seldom rose above 0 F during the whole January.

 So we are here to wait for the forthcoming winter and check if there really is some global warming or there is no any at all.

----------


## doninphxaz

Here in Kazan it is  38 °C, and we may get to 40 before the day is done.  The city is almost at a standstill.

----------


## sperk

> Never heard of the term "peat" fire before... I need to read up on that one.

 http://www.1tv.ru/news/social/158651
In this video from 1:00 to 1:44 you can see this phenomenon. It makes tree roots dry out so trees fall and they can also catch on fire. They hose water onto these areas but it boils and evaporates.

----------


## rockzmom

> Originally Posted by rockzmom   Never heard of the term "peat" fire before... I need to read up on that one.    http://www.1tv.ru/news/social/158651
> In this video from 1:00 to 1:44 you can see this phenomenon. It makes tree roots dry out so trees fall and they can also catch on fire. They hose water onto these areas but it boils and evaporates.

 Ramil... thank you for the graphic...and Sperk... thank you for the video
So it is the land underneath that is burning and then it burns the trees from the roots up and then I would guess that it also creates what I am used to a "brush fire" when all of the dried out grass and forest brush catches on fire. 
It seems like it would be very hard indeed to stop this.

----------


## BappaBa

Пацаны чуть не сгорели   :: 
(мат) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vOI6O...layer_embedded  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PJSTQwEITkw

----------


## BappaBa



----------


## Юрка

А первый дом горит потому что у него труба ниже конька или по другой причине? По-моему, это нарушение, но не буду утверждать.
А фотографы как мородёры. Набросились на остатки.   ::

----------


## BappaBa

> А первый дом горит потому что у него труба ниже конька или по другой причине? По-моему, это нарушение, но не буду утверждать.

 Думаю, печкой или камином в такую погоду никто не пользуется. Перед стеной пламени обычно очень сильный ветер, он несет пепел и горящую кору/ветки. Видимо, от этого дом и начал гореть.

----------


## Basil77

> Пацаны чуть не сгорели  (мат)

 Found this video with English subs. Warning! Lots of swearing. Really scary.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kB0T2...layer_embedded

----------


## Ramil

I dunno, this picture really made my blood run cold:   
Mor information here: http://i-cherski.livejournal.com/1153156.html

----------


## Basil77

Some apocalyptic photos:       
This one looks exactly like decoration for Fallout Universe:

----------


## BappaBa

> This one looks exactly like decoration for Fallout Universe:

 Эх, Волгу 21-ю жалко, мечта моя.

----------


## JamesSimon

great picture. but sure i am emphasizing on how the picture was taken. but i am sorely saddened by the fact that these things happened. i love russia.

----------


## sperk

A good description of these peat fires:
Peat (a fossil fuel that lays underground close to the surface) caused current fires. The fuel, usually moist from the rivers, swamp, and underground creeks, has dried up during the record-breaking two-months-long drought with temperatures reaching 120 Fahrenheit across Central Russia. 
The greatest challenges in fighting the fires is that burning peat cannot be detected as the fire spreads rapidly underground and travels in random directions. At any given moment the fire almost instantaneously appears above the ground igniting trees and homes above. While firemen tackle the smoking ground, chances are high that they are pouring water on a fire that has been burning for days or weeks, and its major flames have already traveled dozens and hundreds miles away from where it is being fought.

----------


## capecoddah

I'm curious about weather forecasting in Russia. I check where some friends live with Weather Underground.  Ryazan for example. 
I have personal weather stations all around me, weather radar, and quite a few other resources at my disposal like the current map. (We tend to talk about the "Weathah" a lot here in New England) 
I can't seem to find much weather info for Russia. Any good sites? (next lesson: weather part 2)

----------


## Ramil

> I'm curious about weather forecasting in Russia. I check where some friends live with Weather Underground.  Ryazan for example. 
> I have personal weather stations all around me, weather radar, and quite a few other resources at my disposal like the current map. (We tend to talk about the "Weathah" a lot here in New England) 
> I can't seem to find much weather info for Russia. Any good sites? (next lesson: weather part 2)

  http://www.gismeteo.ru http://pogoda.yandex.ru

----------


## Юрка

Русская национальная идея (отдохнуть на природе   ::  ) + глобальное потепление = катастрофа. :fool"
Наши чиновники хотели, чтобы при учёте выбросов в атмосферу учитывалась площадь лесов в стране. Думали, что нам за это будут доплачивать, наверное. Как бы теперь с нас не стали брать за площадь пожаров.

----------


## Basil77

Meanwhile at the Red Square, Moscow:

----------


## Skiper

не думал что все так запущено

----------


## Basil77

> не думал что все так запущено

 Всё ещё хуже. Дышать тут реально нечем. Пипец.  ::

----------


## Юрка

> Originally Posted by Skiper  не думал что все так запущено   Всё ещё хуже. Дышать тут реально нечем. Пипец.

 Видел по ящику, как вас успокаивал питерский врач Накатис Яков. Мол, ничего страшного, это не вредно, а только неприятно. Я встречался с этим Накатисом. Он с меня взятку вымогал за квоту на госпитализацию матери в его клинике (МСЧ 122). А когда узнал, что всё уже уплачено, доиграл спектакль и отстал. Артист, в общем.

----------


## Skiper

> Всё ещё хуже. Дышать тут реально нечем. Пипец.

 Может противогаз, но в нем еще тяжелей. Лучше сразу уже космический скафандр, в нем и не жарко летом, и зимой не холодно, не промокает, одна беда, тяжелый гад. Не знаю, может фильтр для воздуха помогает.

----------


## Basil77

У нас в офисе все сидят в намордниках. Дома я затянул окна марлей и постоянно её смачиваю. Помогает, но немного.   ::

----------


## Skiper

> У нас в офисе все сидят в намордниках. Дома я затянул окна марлей и постоянно её смачиваю. Помогает, но немного.

 ну знаешь, есть что-то вроде фильтров для воздуха, ты его включаешь, и он в себе пыль задерживает, запахи и все такое, может и в этой ситуации поможет

----------


## Юрка

> У нас в офисе все сидят в намордниках. Дома я затянул окна марлей и постоянно её смачиваю. Помогает, но немного.

 Писать надо!
Как говорила моя московская тётушка.
Горит где, у Громова? Ему и писать. Заткни, блин, поддувало, енерал!  ::

----------


## Basil77

> ну знаешь, есть что-то вроде фильтров для воздуха, ты его включаешь, и он в себе пыль задерживает, запахи и все такое, может и в этой ситуации поможет

 Какие нафик фильтры? В магазинах элементарных вентиляторов давно нет. У меня друг занимается продажей и установкой кондиционеров, уже неделю сидит курит бамбук - занимаются только сервисным обслуживанием того, что уже продали и установили. Оборудования нет на складах не только в Москве, но даже у китайских поставщиков, маркетологи явно промахнулись с прогнозом на спрос в этом году.

----------


## Skiper

> Какие нафик фильтры? В магазинах элементарных вентиляторов давно нет. У меня друг занимается продажей и установкой кондиционеров, уже неделю сидит курит бамбук - занимаются только сервисным обслуживанием того, что уже продали и установили. Оборудования нет на складах не только в Москве, но даже у китайских поставщиков, маркетологи явно промахнулись с прогнозом на спрос в этом году.

 а, ну про то что у вас все кондиционеры раскупили даже у нас в новостях рассказали, что мол у вас за несколько недель раскупили годовую норму кондиционеров, но уж не думал что до такой степени, думал у вас там в Москве всегда всего хватает

----------


## Юрка

> В магазинах элементарных вентиляторов давно нет.

 Теперь понятно, кто поджёг болота. Вентиляторщики!   ::  
Чего бы мне такое поджечь...

----------


## Skiper

> Вентиляторщики!

 вот за что люблю Русский язык, так за возможность составлять подобные слова  ::  
еще есть такое матёрое слово Pimpmobile, на Английском плохо звучит, но на Русском, просто здорово, "Сутенёромобиль"

----------


## Ramil

Сегодня первый раз в жизни вышел из дома в маске. Через маску дышать всё-таки легче. Сейчас смотрю в окно - другого берега Москвы реки не видать. Окна плотно закупорены, молюсь на кондиционер, чтобы не сломался.

----------


## sperk

Спасибо всем за фотки, это ситуация просто адская.  ::

----------


## Basil77

Из моих постов может сложиться впечатление, что я черезчур много жалуюсь, но если мне, 33-хлетнему курильщику, нечем дышать и щиплет глаза, можете представить каково сейчас моей новорождённой дочке, которой сегодня исполнилась неделя, дышать этим (только что сделал фотку со своего балкона - это 10 утра и безоблачное небо, судя по прогнозу ):   
Ощущение собственного бессилия и того, что я не могу обеспечить своему ребёнку возможность хотябы нормально дышать просто убивает.  ::

----------


## Skiper

> Ощущение собственного бессилия и того, что я не могу обеспечить своему ребёнку возможность хотябы нормально дышать просто убивает.

 все же я полагаю можно что нибудь придумать, если нету в Москве фильтров для воздуха, можно съездить в другой город

----------


## Basil77

Я не знаю, какие фильтры ты имешь в виду. Единственное, что приходит в голову - это сеточки, которые стоят во внутреннем блоке кондиционера, но кондиционера у меня нет. Можешь запостить картинку или дать ссылку? Я затянул окно в комнате у ребёнка мокрой марлей и поставил увлажнитель, но толку от этого мало.

----------


## Skiper

> Я не знаю, какие фильтры ты имешь в виду. Единственное, что приходит в голову - это сеточки, которые стоят во внутреннем блоке кондиционера, но кондиционера у меня нет. Можешь запостить картинку или дать ссылку? Я затянул окно в комнате у ребёнка мокрой марлей и поставил увлажнитель, но толку от этого мало.

 у меня, правда тоже нету фильтра, но вот уже который год собираюсь купить, а то у меня сильная аллергия, и каждый год все хуже
у моего знакомого аллергия еще сильней чем у меня, так у него по всей квартире кондиционеры, и фильтр, и он сидит только дома весь конец лета и осень 
вот что-то вроде этого: http://bt.rozetka.com.ua/ru/products/pr ... index.html

----------


## Basil77

> у меня, правда тоже нету фильтра, но вот уже который год собираюсь купить, а то у меня сильная аллергия, и каждый год все хуже
> у моего знакомого аллергия еще сильней чем у меня, так у него по всей квартире кондиционеры, и фильтр, и он сидит только дома весь конец лета и осень
> вот что-то вроде этого: http://bt.rozetka.com.ua/ru/products/pr ... index.html

 Спасибо за ссылку, сейчас попробую выяснить как обстоит дело со всем этим у нас.

----------


## Hanna

Has the EU or any other countries offered Russia any help with the firefighting? It seems that the situation is so extraordinary that other countries ought to offer help..! 
I don't know about Russia, but in Scandinavia and in continental Europe, neighbouring countries always offer help when big disasters happen...  
Several countries with very good firefighting capabilities are within 2-3 days driving from Moscow or just a short flight.

----------


## Skiper

> Has the EU or any other countries offered Russia any help with the firefighting? It seems that the situation is so extraordinary that other countries ought to offer help..!

 I think, even if they will, Russia won't take it. Putin again should say something like: "We can handle it, thanks." Just to show that Russia isn't weak.

----------


## Hanna

Well, neighbours should offer at least! 
No single country has standby capacity to deal with such large disasters! It's Putins' responsibility to do what's best for the country - refusing help in an emergency would be unforgivable! Surely he wouldn't do that? 
I was reading a Swedish forum which showed pictures of lots of brand new fire engines and firefighters sitting around watching TV at work... The comment was "they could be in Moscow in 2 days and help out,  but they prefer to watch it on TV!" 
I read in the news that Russia is stopping export of wheat and other crops this year, due to so much of the harvest being destroyed... Also that some high militaries got sacked because they hadn't stopped a military base near Moscow from getting destroyed by fire.
What a terrible tragedy.

----------


## Skiper

> Well, neighbours should offer at least!

 Who? Belarus? Ukraine? we also have fire, and our firefighters just keep saying "it's high temperature and bad weather, we can't do anything"

----------


## Hanna

> Originally Posted by Hanna  Well, neighbours should offer at least!   Who? Belarus? Ukraine? we also have fire, and our firefighters just keep saying "it's high temperature and bad weather, we can't do anything"

 I have heard that you can drive to Moscow from Helsinki in a day, if you start really early. Same from Tallinn.  
Add 5 hours on the ferry from Stockholm, or a few more hours for Latvia, Lithuania, Poland..
Why should state-of-the-art fire engines stand unused while Russian firefighters are dying, and judging from the pictures, some very old fire engines are being used.  
Germany is probably a bit too far to drive, but they could offer help with planes for water dumping fire extinction. It would only take a couple of hours to fly to Moscow and they could save lots of lives and property!  
Russia shouldn't have to face this alone...!
Why isn't the rest of Europe helping?  
Belarus is even closer to the heart of Europe, and Ukraine is bordering the EU. Didn't know there were fires there too. 
If the EU had a joint emergency relief task force as they always talk about then they could quickly deploy enough people and equipment to really achieve some results.

----------


## Skiper

> Belarus is even closer to the heart of Europe, and Ukraine is bordering the EU. Didn't know there were fires there too. 
> If the EU had a joint emergency relief task force as they always talk about then they could quickly deploy enough people and equipment to really achieve some results.

 EU living by Double standards which are imposed by UK, France and Germany. It's obvious.

----------


## Hanna

Hmm... Yeah, you may be right. I will start a thread about the EU in the political lounge. I am interested to hear what people from the CIS countries think about the EU.

----------


## Skiper

> Hmm... Yeah, you may be right. I will start a thread about the EU in the political lounge. I am interested to hear what people from the CIS countries think about the EU.

 When Russia says that South Osetia can become an independent Country, EU says that it's some kind of separatism.
But when Cosovo proclaim it's own independence, EU says "well, that's right", but Russia says that it's some kind of separatism, and why is that? that's all political, here's no place for responsibility, and for help.

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by Skiper  у меня, правда тоже нету фильтра, но вот уже который год собираюсь купить, а то у меня сильная аллергия, и каждый год все хуже
> у моего знакомого аллергия еще сильней чем у меня, так у него по всей квартире кондиционеры, и фильтр, и он сидит только дома весь конец лета и осень
> вот что-то вроде этого: http://bt.rozetka.com.ua/ru/products/pr ... index.html   Спасибо за ссылку, сейчас попробую выяснить как обстоит дело со всем этим у нас.

 Я хотел купить очиститель - я так понял, что ситуация такая же, как с кондиционерами. Всё раскупили. Хорошо хоть маски с зимы остались. В принципе, если взять обычную бумажную салфетку, смочить водой и дышать через неё, воздух терпимый. 
Прогноз погоды не радует, ветер не изменится до среды.  ::

----------


## Basil77

> Has the EU or any other countries offered Russia any help with the firefighting? It seems that the situation is so extraordinary that other countries ought to offer help..!

 Ukraine, Kazakhstan, Azerbaijan, Armenia, Italy, Germany, France, Venezuela, South Ossetia, Abkhazia and other countries have offered assistance to Russia.   http://english.ruvr.ru/2010/08/06/14722279.html 
Ukraine, Azerbaijan, Armenia, Italy are already helping.

----------


## Skiper

ух ты, я и не знал что наши помогают, хотя от них помощи как.. ну думаю они приносят помощи не больше чем нам

----------


## Basil77

Янукович первым предложил помощь, кстати.   

> "По состоянию на 07.00 воскресенья пожарными самолетами Украины осуществлено 56 полетов, сброшено на очаги пожаров 400 тонн воды", - отмечается в сообщении пресс-службы. 
> Сводный отряд МЧС Украины из Луганской области продолжает патрулирование и тушение лесного пожара в Лискинском районе Воронежской области, отряд спасателей из Харьковской области охраняет от возможных возгораний Нововоронежскую АЭС и прилегающую территорию, сообщили в пресс-службе.

 http://www.ua.rian.ru/ukraine_news/2.../78471669.html

----------


## rockzmom

Basil & Ramil ... thank you again for helping me to better understand all that is going on there! As they say, a picture is worth a thousand words and the photos you have posted really show how bad it is there.   ::   
And Sperk... your explanation helps explain why this is so hard to stop as even if they were to use back fires or dig a trench, the trench probably would not be deep enough and it would probably be dangerous to dig if they open up the land at the wrong spot. It is so much harder to fight this than say the wildfires I am used to seeing and hearing about in the States.

----------


## Dogboy182

> Originally Posted by Hanna  Has the EU or any other countries offered Russia any help with the firefighting? It seems that the situation is so extraordinary that other countries ought to offer help..!   Ukraine, Kazakhstan, Azerbaijan, Armenia, Italy, Germany, France, Venezuela, South Ossetia, Abkhazia and other countries have offered assistance to Russia.   http://english.ruvr.ru/2010/08/06/14722279.html 
> Ukraine, Azerbaijan, Armenia, Italy are already helping.

 I think that America should at least OFFER help. Even though Russia will decline it 100% and America probably would never follow through, it would at least be a nice gesture. Seeing as how Russia flew in supply and help for Hurricane Katrina in 2005. That was a big deal because it was the first time in a LONG time that Russian warplanes were given permission to fly in US airspace. 
Russia has already given permission to US warplanes to fly in their airspace (and they do it everyday) so I really don't see the big deal. They should at least offer help  ::   
@ Hanna... I guess you are right about the driving. Its 12 hours by train from Tallin or Riga to Moscow. I assume it should be about the same by car. 
I once drove from about 200KM south of San Fransisco to Seattle in one day, about 15 hours total. So it should be possible. The only thing that might mess up your plans is the border. They could close it for whatever reason and you could get stuck. But it might be fun!

----------


## Basil77

> I once drove from about 200KM south of San Fransisco to Seattle in one day, about 15 hours total.

 According to this source the distance between San Fransisco and Seattle is 679ml (1092km). It's almost the same as from Moscow to Samara (1088km), last time I drove there it took me about 12 hours (I got a couple of penalties for speeding during this trip though  ::  ).

----------


## Dogboy182

> Originally Posted by Dogboy182  I once drove from about 200KM south of San Fransisco to Seattle in one day, about 15 hours total.   According to this source the distance between San Fransisco and Seattle is 679ml (1092km). It's almost the same as from Moscow to Samara (1088km), last time I drove there it took me about 12 hours (I got a couple of penalties for speeding during this trip though  ).

 yeah, and thats why it took me 15 hours  ::  I drove slow. I meant that I drove from the town of Monterrey California, which is about 200km south of San Fran to Seattle. So actually 15 hours isn't bad.  It was closer to 1250 KM...

----------


## Юрка

Вчера до Питера ваш смог дошёл. Масквачи, хорош хулиганить!!!  ::

----------


## Ramil

> Вчера до Питера ваш смог дошёл. Масквачи, хорош хулиганить!!!

 Мы тут торфяники жжем, смеёмся.  :: 
Вот жалко, что там торф, а не конопляные поля горят.

----------


## Skiper

Да вы все такие, а вот у нас в Украине тоже леса горят, вот лес горит и возле моего города.

----------


## Ramil

> Да вы все такие, а вот у нас в Украине тоже леса горят, вот лес горит и возле моего города.

 Казалось бы, причём здесь Лужков...  ::

----------


## Hanna

Whatever else you could say about the weather in Moscow it sure isn't boring!  *What's the prognosis for the winter? A mild one or another "ice-age" one like last year? * 
Anything below -20 is pretty inhumane in my view.. and everything above 26.... 
But that seems to be the pretty run-of-the-mill in Moscow! 
Does St Petersburg have less extreme variation (less inland climate...?) or is it just as extreme?

----------


## lowo[rus]

ну ну) по логике вещей наоборот: питерцы курят на москву - там какраз конопляные поля, почти) 
i dont know anything about prognosis, because they are offen deceptive. in Komi Republic(north-east of european part Russia) last winter was so cold. -45 celsius was there about one or two weeks. in our hostel inside on first, second, third floor temperature was about +10 celsius(may be less). electricity cable was burned because many students used electricity heaters so one week we lived like in ancient times: without computers and light. it happend during winter session so many peoples was very angry.
sorry for my English) i hope that i dont scared you) 
я не знаю чего-либо о прогнозах, потому что они зачастую обманчивы. в Республике Коми(северо-восток европейской части России) прошлой зимой было довольно холодно. -45 по цельсию было здесь около одной или двух недель. в нашем общежитии внутри на первом, втором, третьем этажах температура была около +10 по цельсию(может ещё меньше). электрический кабель сгорел, потому что многие студенты пользовались электрическими нагревателями, поэтому одну неделю мы жили как в древние времена: без компьютеров и света. это произошло во время зимней сессии поэтому многие люди были разгневанными.
простите за мой английский) я надеюсь что я не напугал вас)

----------


## sperk

Температура в Центральной России, по данным Росгидромета, начнет понижаться не раньше 20 августа. Как заявили в Росгидромете, нынешнее лето стало самым жарким за тысячу лет.   ::

----------


## Юрка

> Температура в Центральной России, по данным Росгидромета, начнет понижаться не раньше 20 августа.

 Пускай жара держится дольше. У меня отпуск только с 28-го августа начнётся, а лук ещё не убран. Дожди и холод для него - не очень.   ::

----------


## capecoddah

Ramil, 
10 points for the weather links! I owe you another beer. 
One of the Maids stayed late to help me with some new words. We chatted about weather.  
I highly recommend getting a J-1 visa and working for me. 
"самое лучшее лето!"

----------


## translationsnmru

The smog has lifted where I live, and I can feel no smell at the moment. I can see the sky, too  ::

----------


## Basil77

> The smog has lifted where I live, and I can feel no smell at the moment.

 The same here. There was a small rain with a thunderstorm and the air smells ozon now. It's such a delight to fill the lungs with fresh air.  ::    

> I can see the sky, too

 I almost forgot how it looks like. The picture outside looks like somebody threw out old lamp TV wich didn't work properly and replaced it with a brand new one with fantastic contrast colors!

----------


## Ramil

And the heat subsides too. Thank gods!

----------


## Basil77

> Thank gods!

 Are you a pagan?   ::

----------


## BappaBa

> *Глава института РАН обвинил в природных пожарах советскую власть* 
> По словам академика, власти СССР осушали торфяные болота для получения из них топлива (торфа), освоения территорий под сельскохозяйственные угодья, а также по идеологическим причинам. "Хотя бы потому, что на них (болотах - прим. "Ленты.ру") невозможно было построить советскую власть. Комары, гадюки, лягушки - 'реакционные' существа. На такой территории ни политинформации, ни партсобрания не приведешь", - пишет Данильян.

 lol

----------


## Ololo

> Originally Posted by Ramil  Thank gods!   Are you a pagan?

 Is it bad? =)

----------


## sperk

> The same here. There was a small rain with a thunderstorm and the air smells ozon now.

 didn't know you could smell ozone.  ::

----------


## Юрка

> Originally Posted by Ramil  Thank gods!   Are you a pagan?

 Эге, вот откуда  слово "поганые"...
Он политкорректный (на всякий случай, чтобы никого не обидеть, упоминул всех богов).

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by Basil77        Originally Posted by Ramil  Thank gods!   Are you a pagan?     Эге, вот откуда  слово "поганые"...
> Он политкорректный (на всякий случай, чтобы никого не обидеть, упоминул всех богов).

 Огого, какую вы тут дискуссию развели.   ::  
Дело не в политкорректности, просто неизвестно, от кого конкретно сейчас зависит погода, дожди, дым и ветер. ))) Хотя, по своему, это тоже политкорректность.

----------


## Hanna

> Originally Posted by Basil77        Originally Posted by Ramil  Thank gods!   Are you a pagan?

   ::  Haha! An anarchist pagan....   
Or maybe Starrysky has converted Ramil to Hinduism and he now believes in ten different gods...   ::

----------


## Ololo

Burn the Heretic, Kill the Mutant, Purge the Unclean! (C) Warhammer 40k   ::

----------


## Hanna

Well in the defense of the "heretical" Ramil  ::   ::  , maybe they didn't teach religion in school when he grew up.... So let's not burn him at the stake just yet!! Besides the political forum would be no fun without him... !   _"Behold, I stand at the door, and knock......"_   
Haha...

----------


## Ramil

*Ваши комментарии полны иронии и искромётного юмора.*

----------


## Hanna

yeah, sorry was just being silly.... it sounded funny when you said "oh my gods", that's all...  
But what happened with the picture that you posted? I can't see them!!

----------


## Basil77

> But what happened with the picture that you posted? I can't see them!!

 Ramil posted a picture of famous comic Yevgeniy Petrosyan, he is associated with a vulgar humor in Russia.  ::    http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vILJLHn2v-Y

----------


## Basil77

> 

 The same place, the same time a week later:

----------


## Hanna

It's totally surreal..... scary! Let's hope that NEVER happens again.

----------


## Basil77

> It's totally surreal..... scary! Let's hope that NEVER happens again.

 It's already happened today.   ::   The wind has changed and the smoke has returned. Forests still burn. I drove through Orekhovo-Zuevo district this week and saw burning trees and bushes right along the road.

----------


## Полуношник

> The same place, the same time a week later:

 Photoshop!

----------


## Basil77

> Photoshop!

 STFU. If you were here at that time, you wouldn't been joking.

----------


## AndrewB

На данный момент , в Бухаресте температуры уже выше 30,вполне хреново. Все же, метеорологи как раз обещают,что к концу недели погода наконец-то станет прохладней.

----------


## Basil77

Это Бухарест?  ::   Никогда бы не подумал. Выглядит как типичный российский/украинский областной центр.

----------


## AndrewB

> Это Бухарест?   Никогда бы не подумал. Выглядит как типичный российский/украинский областной центр.

 да,это как раз район, в котором живу.В общем-то ,районы Бухареста выглядят подобно всем остальным бывшим социалистическим горадам.

----------


## Ramil

> Это Бухарест?   Никогда бы не подумал. Выглядит как типичный российский/украинский областной центр.

 А что ты хотел? Типовая застройка, проекты одни и те же везде. Вся восточная Европа, считай.

----------


## capecoddah

Ураган, Hurricane. 
So the kids are terrified. All season long I've been saying "Don't worry, it won't be too bad" whenever I knew something horrible was actually going to happen (2 tour buses in a night, 2 weddings in the same weekend, etc.). They are convinced I am lying now. Figuring out how high above mean high tide (8 feet) the first floor is didn't help. Telling guests they could leave/ cancel reservations with no penalty isn't doing much either. Bringing all the linens and towels to the second floor had one girl in tears.  
It will show up some time on Friday. If it gets bad, I'll kick everybody out to the evacuation center and go home (70 feet above mean high water). I have food, beer and cigarettes, so I'm good to go for a few days. I think I'll bring the stash of wine and liquor with me.  
I'll keep in touch. Reporting from Cape Co, Massachusetts; capecoddah  ::

----------


## gRomoZeka

> I have food, beer and cigarettes, so I'm good to go for a few days. I think I'll bring the stash of wine and liquor with me.

   ::   ::  
So the first floor will be under the water? Does it happen often?   ::   I bet it's annoying to repair it all the time. 
The only good thing about our alternatively hot and freezing weather is that we don't have nasty things like tornados or tsunamis here, or anything of the kind.   ::  The worst thing that can happen is high water in spring when the snow begins to melt and rivers overflow (never happens in my region), or relatively mild storms.

----------


## capecoddah

Probably no flooding as the storm will be to the East. Storm surge will be 2-3 feet above normal high tide. Last hurricane was "Bob" in 1991. Very windy and rainy. Heaviest storm will be 20:00 Friday to 04:00 Saturday. I don't think we'll be evacuated.  
This could all change though. 
Tonight is "The Clam Before the Storm" (yes, Clam, not Calm) at the seafood place down the street from work. I have 6 clams  and drinks reserved. I'll stay overnight at work for the next 2 days. The beach was great yesterday! I'm heading in soon to take care of business and take a swim.   ::   <--- hurricane flag 
 Hurricane Cocktail Recipe 
1 ounce fresh-squeezed lemon juice
4 ounces dark rum
4 ounces passion fruit syrup
Crushed ice
Orange and/or lime slice
1 Maraschino Cherry 
Hurricane recipe
1 oz vodka
1/4 oz grenadine syrup
1 oz gin
1 oz light rum
1/2 oz Bacardi® 151 rum
1 oz amaretto almond liqueur
1 oz triple sec
grapefruit juice
pineapple juice 
Pour all but the juices, in order listed, into a hurricane glass three-quarters filled with ice. Fill with equal parts of grapefruit and pineapple juice, and serve. 
Serve in: Hurricane Glass

----------


## CoffeeCup

The Fall has come!

----------


## Misha Tal

> The Fall has come!

  Летний вечер, будет сниться нам!

----------


## gRomoZeka

Wow, check this video! 
We often have pretty much the same weather in winter in my native town (ice and wind included), but _this_ place is positively evil. o_O

----------


## rockzmom

What is going on in the Ukraine???  

> But in a country where the cold has claimed at least 112 lives in the past month -- 90% of them alcohol-related, according to the government -- Kostya can consider himself lucky to be alive.
> About 3,000 people have been hospitalized because of the cold since January 27, officials said.
> Authorities in Ukraine have set up an emergency hospital to deal with people suffering from cold-related conditions, and distributed 3,000 emergency relief tents across the country, they said. The tents are heated, and people with nowhere else to go can get hot food and drinks.

  

> Parts of the Danube River, one of the most important rivers in Europe for commerce, have nearly frozen over for the first time in 25 years, showing not only the intensity of this cold snap, but also its longevity.

----------


## Hanna

> 

 
What a nice street! At least from the air.  
 Look how it's got trees both on the sides, and in the middle too..
There is not a lot of traffic.  
Then there is a separate walkway on each side, with pretty flowerbeds. On the left hand, a nice looking childrens playground.  
Then the train tracks in the middle. 
(what kind of train runs there, a tram, or what?) 
It's an example of very good townplanning, really.  
Does anyone know what this street is called? Wher is it located?

----------


## Doomer

> On the left hand, a nice looking children's playground.

 On concrete  :: 
Can somebody tell me what's the hidden internal truth to build children playgrounds on concrete?
And it is all around Russia too. This phenomena has no answer for me

----------


## Ramil

Kids should learn to fall on concrete since early childhood. This toughen them.

----------


## Doomer

I hope you are not being serious   ::

----------


## alexsms

> Then the train tracks in the middle. 
> (what kind of train runs there, a tram, or what?)

 it looks more like a local city tram (not for commuters from suburbs).

----------


## gRomoZeka

This February is quite cold and stormy so far (a few records were set). A video of a storm in Yalta, Ukraine - my cousin sent me this, she lives there.

----------


## Hanna

*So what IS happening in Ukraine?
It looks absolutely terrible from both videos. 
Hope you are coping Gromozeka! Has it been as bad in your town as on those videos? *

----------


## gRomoZeka

Hey, Hanna, glad to see you!  ::  
 No, it's not that bad in my city. It's one of the coldest Februaries in the last 7 years here, but generally we are used to this kind of weather (-25/-30 C at this time of the year is cold, but not unheard of), and it's not as humid and windy as in these southern seashore towns. There are barely any snow in some of them usually, so -25 C (about -20 F) with snowstorms and big sea storms is a shock.  
Even the sea froze! With little seabirds frozen into it.   ::    
 More photos:  here and here.

----------


## Doomer

I guess all the cold which was meant for Atlantic went to Europe
It is the warmest winter ever in here, I probably can count snow days just using my fingers  
BP's oil spill has changed the Gulf stream?

----------


## rockzmom

> This February is quite cold and stormy so far (a few records were set). A video of a storm in Yalta, Ukraine - my cousin sent me this, she lives there.

 gromozeka!!! good to hear from you and thanks for the video and photo! I know I should not be so excited about the video; however, artistically it is beautiful. My daughter and I love the ending part with the icicle formed on things because of the water surge. That is something you certainly don't see every day! It reminds me of the hurricanes that we have here in the summertime, yet without the rain. 
I hope that your cousin is keeping WARM and dry. Please send her our best!!

----------


## rockzmom

hahaha... I like this from one of the sites gromozeka had linked to:  How different people tolerate low temperatures: +10 C: Americans are shaking. Russian cucumbers planted in gardens.+1.6 C: The Italians do not start the car. Russian drive with lowered windows.0 C: Water freezes in America. In Russia, the water thickens.- 17.9 C: New York landlords turn on the heaters. Russian last of the season go on picnics.- 42 C: In Europe, transport is not functioning. Russian eating ice cream on the street.- 73 C: Finnish special forces evacuate Santa Claus from Lapland. Russian fur cap worn.- 114 C: Ethyl alcohol freezes. In Russian a bad mood.- 273 C: Absolute zero, ostananavlivaetsya atomic motion. Russian curse: "It's cold, blah!"

----------


## Konstantinos

I like weather and meteorology. Also I like extreme weather like cold in Russia and cyclones... I will discuss with you in this topic.

----------


## capecoddah

> I like weather and meteorology. Also I like extreme weather like cold in Russia and cyclones... I will discuss with you in this topic.

 
Where I live, there are many different factors for weather.
"Thunder-Snow" is common. We have had a mild winter this year. Last year was brutal!

----------


## Lampada

Uploaded by pairllad on Feb 12, 2012 
Дрифт, покатушки *на Чудском озере города Волгодонска. * Февраль 2012 г.

----------


## Hanna

Oh what a ghastly winter I've had this year in Sweden. 
Everything has been wrong with the weather.  
No snow in time for the first of Advent (normally in Stockholm there is some by then).
No snow for the St Lucia festival on 13th December. This holiday is pointless without snow, might as well cancel it!
No snow for my birthday on 18th December. 
No snow for Christmas!!!!
No snow for New Years... 
Snow arrived mid January. 
It was not cold really, minus 3 degrees or so. Only about 2 weeks of -15 in February.  
The only month with some solid snow was February. 
Currently there is NO snow apart from some dirty piles of black snow at parking lots etc  
There have been reports of bears waking up early from their winter sleep. One person got attacked by a very grumpy bear who should have been sleeping. The person had not believed it even WAS a bear until the bear was practically about to kill him, because they always sleep until mid April. Fortunately he survived.  
Imagine living in a country that has 3-4 hours of daylight for about 2 months, with NO SNOW! You practically become suicidal. 
I won't spend any more winters here...  *
I am sure this must be global warming! What do you think? 
What's the winter been like in the USA, Canada and Russia?*

----------


## Marcus

> I am sure this must be global warming! What do you think? 
> What's the winter been like in the USA, Canada and Russia?

 In Moscow there was a cold period in January and February, March was cold too, while December and the beginning of January were like you described. I don't think it's a global warming. I'm not sure whether this warming is really going on, and climate changes are caused by natural processes.
Lampada, it must be как ни крути.

----------


## maxmixiv

My report is from where Siberia begins.
Winter was more or less normal. Snow covered ground early in November, and now it is melting fast. However, there was not snowing in 2012 at all!
January was a bit too cold, but December and February were regular: -15..-20 mostly.
Now we are going to have all the amenities of local spring, like this: Проблема последней мили - Омск - МаксМикс - Участники - Фотогалерея iXBT

----------


## gRomoZeka

We had a very mild weather till the end of January (much milder than usual). Then there was a quite sharp change from temperatures around zero C to extreme cold. Because of that this spring was a bit delayed, with last bits of snow melting away only a few days ago (in shadowed places some ice crust still can be found). 
I think there's definitely "something" (maybe not a global warming per se), that screws with the weather. Seasons "schedule" is not what it used to be more often than not.

----------


## maxmixiv

Yesterday, Ледоход went on our river, Иртыш.
For people from south, I found the video of phenomenon, captured by someone else last year: Ледоход на Иртыше - YouTube 
I cannot remember that the ледоход would happen so early. 
April, 14th is way too soon , all thanks to the unusually warm April.
Normally it should be 5-10 days later.

----------

